# [SOLVED] Adware:Win32/BetterSurf



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there,

My Windows 8 64 bit PC keeps getting infected with the following: Adware:Win32/BetterSurf

What can I do to prevent this from getting into my PC in the first place?
I use Windows defender and I make sure it is up to date. 

Will appreciate your advice. Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Adware:Win32/BetterSurf*

Adware typically comes with programs but its always best to have our security team to take a look at these items:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Adware:Win32/BetterSurf*

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This program gets tacked on to "Free" Games and software http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/threat/encyclopedia/entry.aspx?Name=Adware:Win32/BetterSurf
While waiting for the Security forum to answer you, download and run ADWcleaner to remove browser addons.


----------

